# RZR custom lift in progress



## pondhopper1

It has a long ways to go but I figured I would go ahead and get this started. It will have around 20" gc with 27s.


----------



## Metal Man

Are you doing all the fab work your self ?

Bet thats gonna be one bad PooPoo


----------



## jackman

thats gonna be awesome


----------



## phreebsd

Dude my stepdad has the same dream as you. He wants to build his own lift.
How did you make sure you built the lift so that you could get axles that are already made and not require custom axles made. 
Hmm let me rephrase that. Did you buy the axles first, then base the measurements for the A-Arms off the axles?


----------



## Polaris425

PH has been doin this a while I think... There's a formula I believe, for figuring out what length axles you will need.


----------



## pondhopper1

Yea this is not my 1st rodeo. I build the lifts and then call Turner and get the axle's custom made. Here's some that I've done.


----------



## phreebsd

Dude you should go into business for yourself.


----------



## pondhopper1

I do it on the side now. I really do need to do this full time cause I've got a few in line at all times.


----------



## Metal Man

Awesome looking work pondhopper1.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

hmmmm.... I'm seeing a possible new MIMB sponsor...


----------



## phreebsd

haha yeah! Pond Hopper Customs!


----------



## pondhopper1




----------



## phreebsd

Dude yer a pro. Thanks for letting us watch the magic happen.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Stuff, I give it a :309149:


----------



## pondhopper1

Thanks guys. I'll keep posting as I go


----------



## chemoman23

PondHopper,
if u don't mind me asking how much did it cost to build the lift for the honda forman. i have one sitting in the back yard that im not going to sale, would love to do something like that to. already no how much it would cost to rebuild the engine which im going to do. it was my first 4wheeler back in 2000. so im just really trying to get a idea. no body round here has a atv lifted up like that and i would mind being one of the first.


----------



## chemoman23

and i see you have the warn in/out 2wheel/4wheel on it, mine has it also, it takes a 40acre field to turn that son of gun around with out. the work you do is amazing keep it up


----------



## pondhopper1

i had about 3k in parts in that liftbut it could be done alittle cheaper. I bought everything new. 

This is how we roll Check it out This is my buddies plasma table
Video of plasma table - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## pondhopper1




----------



## FABMAN

Cool!!! My uncle has a small version of that. The bed of it is like 6x6. I think its max is 1/4 thick.


----------



## Polaris425

Access to stuff like that is always nice! Which is why it's gonna suck when my dad retires!


----------



## Debo Brute

My buddy is the proud owner of that foreman now. That thing is crazy big!


----------



## phreebsd

how much $$ are we talking for one of these?


----------



## pondhopper1

For what



phreebsd said:


> how much $$ are we talking for one of these?


----------



## phreebsd

that whole cutter thing.


----------



## pondhopper1

800,000


----------



## phreebsd

OMG! 
i just threw up in my mouth a little!


----------



## stuck_again

plasma machine just broke oh%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## stuck_again

i have a real cool vid of it i will get posted,,,check this out plasma head will cut up to 1 1/2" thick then i can switch over to my oxy fuel head and cut up to 10" thick!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

pondhopper posted a vid of it on the page before this one.


----------



## stuck_again

my video takes up too much memory


----------



## pondhopper1

I'm gonna put 1 on layaway.:rock-on:


----------



## phreebsd

we so po we gotta put a box of corn flakes on layaway!


----------



## Guest

So do you have a feel for cost of this lift for the RZR? Also will it be bale to handle trail speeds 45 mph give or take?


----------

